# hi - returning



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

hi i registered a few years ago when i first got diagnosed with type 1 and since then have tried to forget i have insulin completly. now i have a daughter and another on the way i think its timei took my life in my hands again and tried to prolong the inevetable...


----------



## ypauly (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2012)

Good choice Mazzada, welcome back onboard x


----------



## margie (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome back to the forums - your previous time here was before I joined. Hope we can help you attain your goals.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome back.............

How has your control been?

You managed a child which is a good sign..........


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Mazzda. Welcome back.

Better to see the last couple of years as 'getting away with it' and draw a line under it.

Then start afresh as if you were newly diagnosed. Something many of us have done at some point.

Would you be willing to keep a diary of all your food intake and do several blood tests per day to see what sort of control you have ?

Then you could tweak your insulin where needed to bring your BGs into the 'normal' range as much as poss. Better done over a week or two rather than try to suddenly snap into line.

Rob


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks guys..

yea i managed a child and a second 1 straight after 

as for insulin etc i havent been taking it even though i keep getting told off and now i dont no were to start. i have burned all bridges with diabetic hospital as i kept missing appointments. last time i saw my doc my hba1c was 16.2 and got a right bolockin. opticians have said i have background retinopathy so i have to wear glasses .


i have not been taking my insulin for well over a year but i was on levimere and humalog. can any1 tell me which is the fast and which is the slow and how much i should be taking a day???


thanks nick


----------



## margie (Jan 12, 2012)

Levemir is a background insulin and humalog is fast acting. If you haven't taken any in  a year you should talk to your GP and check that dates on the insulin you have to ensure they have not expired.

Talking to the GP would allow the GP to know that you are taking an interest in your diabetes and ensure that they are not too surprised if you ask for a repeat prescription. No one can tell you how much you should be taking a day as it varies so much from one person to another - this is where talking to a DSN would help you greatly.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 12, 2012)

Get a blood monitor and strips from you GP, test before each meal, and record the result................a record diary should also be available from the GP.....

this is just the start though.............


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Mazzda,

Welcome back to the forum  

The response & help you'll get here is fantastic, believe me you've joined the best place!  

_Gill_


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks all for the welcoms and help. im goingto ring my doc and try see if the hospital will c me again...


----------



## CarolK (Jan 12, 2012)

There might be a really obvious answer that Im missing, but how can you not take your insulin for a year and not become seriously ill?


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

carol i have no idea my sugars are always high as far as i no (i dont check) my ketones are always 0.1 my hba1c was 16.2 which is the highest it has been my doc said. as for being ill i have no idea i have never suffered with anything with tregards to condition, i have only had 2 hypos 1 of which was after i tried to commit suicide last year but hospital just gave me glucogen and iv glucose drip


----------



## margie (Jan 12, 2012)

I went back and checked da-mazzda's first post - and it seems that there was some doubt then as to whether the diagnosis should be type 1 or type 2. I don't know if this was ever resolved.

If no insulin has been taken for a year I would suspect that the GP would want to look again at the diagnosis but I am no medic. It is possible to be a slow onset type 1, its also possible to be misdiagnosed as type 1 when you are a type 2 and vice versa.


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

yea there was doupt and the dsn thought i was type 2 as well but the doc said i was defo type 1 and that i must continue with insulin. is there somthing i can do to check this out? i.e with keytones only affect type 1 so is there somthing specific with type 2???


----------



## CarolK (Jan 12, 2012)

I was just confused, im certainly no expert, but my son has type 1 and I know going back a few years, he wasnt testing etc and ended up with DKA after a very short period of time. It certainly sounds more like type 2, in which case I could understand missing the insulin and still functioning.


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

whats dka? what symptoms etc


----------



## margie (Jan 12, 2012)

If you had had DKA then you would know. Here is a link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diabetic_ketoacidosis


----------



## Donald (Jan 12, 2012)

da-mazzda-007 said:


> whats dka? what symptoms etc





Here is a defonion of it but I'm sure others will be along shortly with more help


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...vsCEBA&usg=AFQjCNHbM9Ihq-OIoQPdyx7IdUkspElvmw


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks well i defo dont have that....

would have thought if i was type 2 would have honk?


----------



## margie (Jan 12, 2012)

da-mazzda-007 said:


> thanks well i defo dont have that....
> 
> would have thought if i was type 2 would have honk?



Not necessarily - I think Honk is quite rare. 

I am type 1 and I can get high blood sugars if I underestimate the carbs in my food and haven't injected enough for it. However, if my body is still getting enough nutrition from what I have eaten I will not start burning fats. It is the burning fats that cause the production of ketones.

As I say I am not a Dr but you certainly need to do something to bring your blood sugars down and your GP should be able to help. Not all GPs have much of a background in diabetes but they can refer you to hospitals or in some areas community DSNs.


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (Jan 12, 2012)

my doc surgery is a diabetic 1 they have community dsn and a diabetic doc but they refuse to see me have to go to local diabetes centre at the hospital which i hate


----------

